# Divorce final 2 weeks ago and seeing Ex today at daughters event!!



## FrustratedFL (May 18, 2011)

18 year marriage ended on May 7. Today I will be seeing him at my daughters confirmation ceremony. Very weird feeling. Although we have been separated for years, today is the first time we will see each other as ex's. 

Divorce day was brutal..... I won sole custody on May 7, 2014. Ex had no lawyer, refused to mediate, was a no show at all motions and would not discuss any child care with me. On divorce day, the judge gave my EX a lesson in being a father and how he hoped we can work out a parental plan in the future. I told the judge, "I NEVER stopped ex from seeing our daughter, encouraged and arranged outings for them, text him with current happenings, and asked him to pick up her from school and spend time with her". Judge looked at him and said, "Did you do any of these opportunities". Ex said, "Not really, because she demanded I not bring my girlfriend around, and I don't like to be told what to do". Judge said, "GROW UP!! - A woman (Ex affair partner) with felony charges and 4 DUIS on record should not be around children. At least not MY children". I could have clapped. I was sooooooo happy that someone finally saw my side!! Ex was pissed when leaving the courtroom and text me, "Well I guess you WON!!" I text back - "You got everything you wanted today. No longer a married man, have no child responsibilities, my sister (who he hated) has moved out of state, you can date/screw anyone you wish now without any guilt, Good Luck".

Today my in-laws who I love and are very close to will all be there too. My in laws have been very supportive and have always included me on all family gatherings. They are completely pissed and disappointed with my ex and all the cheating, denial, and child-like behavior he has chosen.

Two + years ago, Ex abandoned us and moved in with his second affair partner, (felon with 4 DUIS). Over the last two years, EX hid from all legal motions, child responsibilities, debt and lived this single college student life. Beer money and hanging out in bars are the only thing the man lives for these days. Hardly paid child support and left me with all bills, homes, debt. Eventually DUI felon was cheated on and now he is seeing a women who takes him out and pays for him around town and blogs about every place on yelp.com 

Today is a nice day for my daughter and will focus on her. I can sit next to him and his family with pride knowing I survived the worst years of my life (emotionally and financially) and am moving on....


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

I sincerely hope you made it through the day, and your daughter shined during the ceremony.
Its not an easy road when you truly are a single parent.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Sounds like you did a great job! Continue to be cordial and deny him any of the satisfaction of seeing you get emotional. His life is going to fall apart and you know it. You are a great role model for your daughter.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Pluto2 said:


> I sincerely hope you made it through the day, and your daughter shined during the ceremony.
> Its not an easy road when you truly are a single parent.


It's much better then dealing with a pos parenting partner. I was truly a single parent for the first 5 years of my divorce as my ex was military and moved away, but he'd never been that involved with the kids anyway. It was great because I did everything anyway, except that when he moved I didn't have to deal with his bullsheet.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

He makes no effort to see his daughter but he'll actually come to this? Wow. I feel bad for your daughter that she hasn't been made a priority but him. I hope the judge ordered him to pay child support including back child support, regardless of how little he has to pay. It's the least he can do.

Hope it went well, even if the GF attends. Watch out for lightening.


----------



## WolverineFan (Nov 26, 2013)

Another case of a man (I am one - so I can say this) who doesn't know what he has until it is gone. Hopefully, he will have an "aha" moment and will decide to be a good father. My heart breaks at how careless people can be with their marriages and their children. Relationships are the only thing that pour meaning into life. I hope you and your daughter have/had a great day.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

It's amazing how juvenile some "adults" can be.


----------



## FrustratedFL (May 18, 2011)

The day turned out to be very nice. Ex showed up and sat in the pew with his whole family, myself and my bff. At one point, I looked over and he was texting. DURING CHURCH... this 53 Year old man is sad. My friend leaned over and told him to go outside if he needed to text since it was very rude. He mumbled something about work, but I am sure it was a female. It always is with him... 

Later we all went to Carrabas for dinner. With 20 People there for party, he talked to no one, sat at table, ate and never offered to chip in for bill. Of course i covered the entire tab since it was my daughters big day. When we all left afterward his sister said, "it is sad to see someone who had it all, completely ruin his life by the choices he made" I turned, smiled and left. No need to add to the conversation since everyone knows what a traim wreck his life has turned out to be.


----------



## Pamvhv (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm glad you got some kind of closure .


----------



## Stretch (Dec 12, 2012)

Here's to good times today and all of our tomorrows!

Stretch


----------



## Bluebirdie (Apr 26, 2014)

I am so glad it turned out a great day for your daughter and you!


----------

